# A good read on Auburn



## mule69 (Nov 17, 2010)

Guy's for a good read on Auburn go google Tiger Droppings and then go to the plains are burning or something like that. It is the first thread. It is like 18 pages long of course we have no idea if any of it is true but it is amazing that someone would put that much time into something like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good lawd, that was like trying to read the Unabomber Manifesto! 
Here's the link:
http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/messagetopic.asp?p=22778676


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd, that was like trying to read the Unabomber Manifesto!
> Here's the link:
> http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/messagetopic.asp?p=22778676



What were your thoughts on all that Robert?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2010)

Its written by a bunch of college kids who should be in class instead of spending their day on the computer.


----------



## mule69 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks RH i don't know how to copy and paste but it is pretty interesting. I really don't know what to think but if  just a small % is true it is pretty telling.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> What were your thoughts on all that Robert?



It is basically a compilation of just about every article and blog that's been publishd so far. Some good insight on the key players but he adds a lot of speculation. I personally would not have used the Tuskeegee article as it is so poorly written as to be laughable. Stravis posted in the other thread the response from Milton McGregor's attorney that he hasn't been contacted by the Feds but BlueTuna kinda makes it sound like the feds have wiretap evidence from McGregor concerning Newton( thats new, if true). Everyone has lawyered up, which should really not be used as an indication of guilt or innocence, but I am curious to see if he's right about Herbstreits comment that something major will be reported in the next two days. I guess that's what LanierSpots was referring to last night.
Truly epic conspiracy theory at its finest but only time will tell if he's right.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 17, 2010)

The Gators are having a pretty crappy season and, of course, that makes me mad as all get out. But the more I read about Cam Newton, the happier I am that he is no longer at Florida.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 17, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Its written by a bunch of college kids who should be in class instead of spending their day on their stolen camputer.



fixed it for you....


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 17, 2010)

That thread was unbelievable!  It's like a mystery novel; I couldn't stop reading it.  For AU's sake and the sake of the SEC, I hope it didn't go down like that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Wow!



..x2


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2010)

Im starting to feel like this is the week its coming...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 18, 2010)

that is what I am hearing...indictments are coming...probably next week not this week.  The lid is about to blow off this thing and it runs deep and smelly.  I even heard dyer may be involved too.  Speculation is that this will be the SMU like death penalty for auburn football.  Also it appears the SEC office had knowledge and turned a blind eye.  This could end up screwing the whole SEC...

thanks a lot war eagles...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> that is what I am hearing...indictments are coming...probably next week not this week.  The lid is about to blow off this thing and it runs deep and smelly.  I even heard dyer may be involved too.  Speculation is that this will be the SMU like death penalty for auburn football.  Also it appears the SEC office had knowledge and turned a blind eye.  This could end up screwing the whole SEC...
> 
> thanks a lot war eagles...



dang, what else are you hearing and from where?


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> that is what I am hearing...indictments are coming...probably next week not this week.  The lid is about to blow off this thing and it runs deep and smelly.  I even heard dyer may be involved too.  Speculation is that this will be the SMU like death penalty for auburn football.  Also it appears the SEC office had knowledge and turned a blind eye.  This could end up screwing the whole SEC...
> 
> thanks a lot war eagles...



Slive is a lot of things, but he isn't dumb. He has a back door.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Slive is a lot of things, but he isn't dumb. He has a back door.



A lot of people are getting their information from this read instead of "sources".   You can just about find any accusation made in the above write up.  Including how Auburn stole Georgia's lunch money.  LOL

It is a very interesting read.  By the time I got finished, the helicopters were circling.   I would never doubt for one second that things dont go this deep when a bunch of money is involved.   

IF something could go this deep with college football, do you even want to know what goes on behind the scenes with our government?  Not me.  Just lie to me and give me my food stamps..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, talk about a post.  That was fun to read.  If that turns out to be true maybe Tech can take Auburns spot in the SEC... ( =


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> that is what I am hearing...indictments are coming...probably next week not this week.  The lid is about to blow off this thing and it runs deep and smelly.  I even heard dyer may be involved too.  Speculation is that this will be the SMU like death penalty for auburn football.  Also it appears the SEC office had knowledge and turned a blind eye.  This could end up screwing the whole SEC...
> 
> thanks a lot war eagles...



x2 on the Dyer situation


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep hearing it's gonna blow up but NADA! Let's just play some football already!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 20, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> Keep hearing it's gonna blow up but NADA! Let's just play some football already!



Just let them line up and play.  Everyone should hope their team can beat the team on the other side of the line.  And then, dont make excuses afterwards.  

Just man up and play.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2010)

mule69 said:


> Guy's for a good read on Auburn go google Tiger Droppings and then go to the plains are burning or something like that. It is the first thread. It is like 18 pages long of course we have no idea if any of it is true but it is amazing that someone would put that much time into something like that.



tiger droppings...........


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2010)

That was unbelieveable.  I mean, I couldn't stop reading it.  How the Abuburn folks can get mad at people for believing there is some fire beneath all this smoke is hard to understand.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That was unbelieveable.  I mean, I couldn't stop reading it.  How the Abuburn folks can get mad at people for believing there is some fire beneath all this smoke is hard to understand.



I read it a week or so ago.  Imagine if its true.  If something as simple as college football could have that many layers, imagine what goes on behind closed doors in Washington.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 21, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I read it a week or so ago.  *Imagine if its true.*  If something as simple as college football could have that many layers, imagine what goes on behind closed doors in Washington.



Of course it's true. We all read it on the Internet didn't we?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

I was wondering how long it would be before Lowder's name showed up in all of this mess. Seems he is the best / worst thing that Auburn Alumni have going for them. Given the past history of his strong handed meddling I would think that the Auburn athletic department would decide to forfeit his multi million dollar a year contributions and politely ask him to pound sand and donate his money elsewhere.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before Lowder's name showed up in all of this mess. Seems he is the best / worst thing that Auburn Alumni have going for them. Given the past history of his strong handed meddling I would think that the Auburn athletic department would decide to forfeit his multi million dollar a year contributions and politely ask him to pound sand and donate his money elsewhere.



Just remember,  just because his name is mentioned in this "brief", that does not mean he is involved.  But I agree with you


----------

